# Need help with Lighting & weather problems



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

I live in the rainy state. We moved near the ocean last summer. I have issues with my yard and sometimes the covered area flooding with heavy rain. Of course we get wind too. No surprise for Washington.
This is a rental so I am limited. The house has 1 outdoor outlet & 1I have to built in flood lights under the covered area. You can kind of see what I'm talking about in the attached photo from last years decoration. Oh and the gutters under there need replace they are rusted through. We all know electricity & water are bad. So most everything has to be lifted off the ground about 3-4 inches. props and wires.

Would battery powered lighting be an effective option ? 
Since I am new to this, perhaps there could there be a better way of setting things up I am not seeing?

Thanks


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

What atmosphere did/do you wish to portray?
Will this be for a haunt, a party, or...?
There are lights that are made to be able to be exposed to the elements so it's all going to depend upon what you actually need or want.

There are also extension cords that would allow you to bring in power from other locations too.


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

fontgeek said:


> What atmosphere did/do you wish to portray?
> Will this be for a haunt, a party, or...?
> There are lights that are made to be able to be exposed to the elements so it's all going to depend upon what you actually need or want.
> 
> There are also extension cords that would allow you to bring in power from other locations too.


I should have stated that. My apologies. Its for a haunt/display in the covered area.
I have one extension cord that will work for all weather. I really liked the effect of the green flood lights last year but doesn't really give that 'spooky' shadowy illusion.
Going through other posts on here I have started reading the Skull and bone method. I hope that helps too


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

Batteries are an option. 
Last year I used quite a few 9V batteries with 2-3 leds connected to each of them. Quick and easy, but it does not make much light. But for the areas I used them, I did not need much light. (just used to accent interior areas of the props)
I also have a couple of dozen rechargeable tea lights that I bought o clearance a few years ago (Dirt cheap due to color issues with the case.)
I have also used a bunch of battery powered tea light and bought the batteries on Ebay by the dozen.

BUT! For lighting large areas, powering animated props, etc I have gone to using strictly a 12 volt. I use a landscape lighting transformer or some smaller transformers that I get from www.holidaycoro.com. Both systems are weatherproof and a LOT safer than 120v!


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you Typoagain,

that sounds like a great option!! I will check out the link.


----------

